# Cheap Flights



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit of a rant !!!

Up till last year with the last company I worked with when I had to go anywhere I just gave the travel girl at head office a ring and it was sorted, trains, planes, hire cars hotels what ever and I could use use it for personal booking as well so no problems never had to book anything for about the last 20 years.

Last week "M" decreed we were going on holiday, I hate holidays and I hate flying but had no choice so I set about trying to book a couple of flights, Â£14.99 my arse !!! I wasted hours on tinternet and about the same on the phone, everytime I said I saw you advert it was "sorry sir" One place that was advertising flights for about 50 quid quoted me nearly Â£500 !!!!!!!!! the local travel agents were no better giving all sorts of excuses as to why they didn't have tickets at the advertised price.

Do these cheap tickets exist ?????


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

You haven't exactly narrowed down your criteria h34r:

but play with this: MoneySavingExpert.com FlightChecker


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Im flying to Carcassonne next month with Ryan air,me the 710 and mother in law,flights there cost nothing flights back 99pence each,still cost over Â£260 with taxes and all the added on Bo**ox they sting you for.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> You haven't exactly narrowed down your criteria h34r:
> 
> but play with this: MoneySavingExpert.com FlightChecker


Initially the only brief from "M" was somewhere hot and sunny. I tried a lot of these sort of sites but you try buying the tickets at the price they show or the airport you want, they just aren't there or you get to the bottom and they have extra's like paying to check in luggage, meals and taxes and so on. Since when was a suitcase an extra 

Anyway eventually got a couple of tickets to Tenerife, not my first choice but Big M is happy so that means she will be really nice to me for the next few weeks and give me extra Vodka with my Red Bull


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Try Flightline.co.uk they've always been good for me.

That said I'm paying 60% more than this time last year for a couple of weeks in the islands starting next Wednesday.

Oh yes.


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> Im flying to Carcassonne next month with Ryan air,me the 710 and mother in law,flights there cost nothing flights back 99pence each,still cost over Â£260 with taxes and all the added on Bo**ox they sting you for.


where you going ? I just spent two weeks in that area. Have you been before ?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Just think of those people who booked with Zoom and lost their money 

We were planning to go to Toronto to visit family in Niagara on the Lake in October. Glad I never got around to sorting it.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> A bit of a rant !!!
> 
> Up till last year with the last company I worked with when I had to go anywhere I just gave the travel girl at head office a ring and it was sorted, trains, planes, hire cars hotels what ever and I could use use it for personal booking as well so no problems never had to book anything for about the last 20 years.
> 
> ...


off to Nantes next month with Ryanair - Cost Â£0 + Â£10 tax (only one way). They;re offering a number of these Â£0 deals until midnight on Tuesday apparently so might be worth a look.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Robert said:


> Just think of those people who booked with Zoom and lost their money
> 
> We were planning to go to Toronto to visit family in Niagara on the Lake in October. Glad I never got around to sorting it.


Took family to Toronto last year priced with zoom ended up flying down to Gatwick and going with the company Canadian Affair really good prices and leg room.


----------

